# Fische für kleinen Naturteich



## abyss (27. Apr. 2007)

hallo leute,

einen schönen guten Abend erst mal.
Mein Teichlein ist nun fast fertig...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4148
...und so langsam mache ich mir Gedanken was für Fische denn darin schwimmen könnten.

Ich möchte möglichst filterlos bleiben, also bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als viel Pflanzen wenig Fisch.
Auch möchte ich lieber einheimische Arten, ich dachte an __ Rotfeder (3), __ Bitterling (5) und __ Gründling (5). Vielleicht noch einen Sonnenbarsch???

Was meint ihr könnte das gehen, oder eher nicht?

Einen schönen Abend noch...

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hi Sascha.

Die Arten würden alle für deinen Teich in Frage kommen. Bei den Rotfedern können es auch 5 oder 6 sein, da fühlen die sich wohler. Allerdings solltest du beachten das Rotfedern unter anderem __ Pflanzenfresser sind, d.h. die fressen zarte Unterwasserpflanzen. Außerdem können sie sich ziemlich stark vermehren, also ist der Sonnenbarsch schon mal ne gute Idee. 

Bei den Bitterlingen die __ Muscheln nicht vergessen!


----------



## Annett (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hallo Sascha,

ich würde Bitterlinge samt Muschel nehmen und dazu einen Sonnenbarsch, damit der Nachwuchs nicht überhand nimmt. 

Der __ Bitterling (klick) hat ein interessantes Brutverhalten - das macht es umso spannender am Teichrand auf dem Bauch liegend zu beobachten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hi Sascha,

bei deiner Teichgröße kommt von den dreien nur der __ Bitterling in Frage. Rotfedern werden zu groß (machen dann auch vile Dreck) und für Gründlinge ist zu wenig Wasser darin (heizt sich schnell auf was diesen Fließwasserbewohnern nicht gut bekommt, auch wollen sie große flche - mehrer qm2 - unbepflanzte Zonen mit Kies/Sandgrund im Teich wo sie in der Dämmerung gründeln können).
Akute Vermehrung gibt es bei Bitterlingen nicht da sie nur sehr wenige Eier in eine Muschel legen (meist nicht mal 50 Stück pro Weibchen). Und wenn es doch mal zu viele werden einfach die __ Muscheln aus dem Teich nehemen dann ist nix mehr mit Nachwuchs 

MfG Frank


----------



## abyss (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hallo, 

und recht vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Also Bitterlinge + Muschel sind gebongt. Zu den Gründlingen, an Sandgrund gibt es schon einige m² in Teich, allerdings wird die Temperatur im Sommer sicherlich zu hoch, heute waren es schon 24°C im Flachbereich. Also nix __ Gründling.
Von Sonnenbarsch und __ Rotfeder hab ich mich noch nicht richtig verabschiedet...

Was für Möglichkeiten hätte ich noch?

viele Grüße Sascha


----------



## Griso (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

__ Moderlieschen:
ein toller kleiner anspruchsloser einheimischer Schwarmfisch.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kurt (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hallo Sascha,
ich habe Bitterlinge mit __ Muscheln im einen Teich und Rotfedern im anderen (je ca 7 m3 und mit sehr vielen Pflanzen bestückt). 
Die Bitterlinge sind seit letztem Frühjahr von 9 auf ca. 20 angewachsen, und machen jetzt natürlich noch fleißiger weiter.  Aber sie werden nicht sehr alt und einige natürliche Feinde gibts auch noch.
Falls irgendwann doch zu viele sind, dann werde ich sie anderen Teichianern anbieten, in die Natur entlassen ist nicht, da es wahrscheinlich die asiatische Art ist. 
Die Bitterlinge sind von März an sehr aktiv und umschwärmen die Muscheln ohne Unterlaß - immer kurzweilig dabei zuzusehen.
Die Rotfedern verschwinden meist im Unterwasser-Dickicht - nur zwischendurch sieht man einen nach Insekten schnappen,  und bei der Fütterung holen sie sich das Fressen auch von der Oberfläche. Inwieweit sie sich vermehren weiß ich noch nicht - ist ein Erwachsener und 2 'jugendliche' - aber ich setz ihnen vielleicht noch 2 dazu, damit denen nicht so langweilig ist.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## abyss (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hi Ihr, 

ich mal wieder. Und ich habe immer noch keinen genauen Plan. __ Moderlieschen sind natürlich eine Variante allerdings werden die sich zu sehr vermehren denk ich mal. Wie sieht es aus mit der __ Elritze, von der Größe her paßt das schon, oder? Vielleicht währe ja auch der Dreistachlige Stichling noch eine Überlegung wert?

Ich steh voll auf´m Schlauch....

Sascha


----------



## Barscher (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Rotfedern werden doch nicht zu groß, du meinst wahrscheinliche Rotaugen.
Kein Fachwissen und trotzdem in so einem proffesionellen Forum anmelden

User "Barscher" wurde vom Forenteam wegen vielfacher verbaler Fehltritte gesperrt.


----------



## Olli.P (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hi,

schon wieder einer der die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen hat...................:

@ Barscher was meinste wohl wozu dass Forum da ist.....


----------



## Haitu (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hi,

__ Elritze ist keine gute Idee im stehenden Gewässer. Ist ein Fischchen aus der Forellenregion mit starker Strömung.


----------



## Haitu (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hi,

__ Elritze ist nichts für stehende Gewässer.
In dem Bach vor meiner Haustür sind jede Menge. Ich habe es mir bisher verkniffen da weche rauszuholen und in den Teich zu setzen obwohl ich die bei Niedrigwasser in abgetrennten Teilen mit der Hand fangen könnte.


----------



## Steingarnele (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*



			
				Barscher schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Fachwissen und trotzdem in so einem proffesionellen Forum anmelden



Hi, 

sorry aber dein Fachwissen sollte mal beim berechnen der Teichfläche, und dem Volumen beginnen! 
Erst mal an die eigene __ Nase fassen, 100m² = 2500 Liter


----------



## herten04 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*



			
				Steingarnele schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> sorry aber dein Fachwissen sollte mal beim berechnen der Teichfläche, und dem Volumen beginnen!
> Erst mal an die eigene __ Nase fassen, 100m² = 2500 Liter


Bravo Matze!!!      
Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

@Barscher,

Rotfedern erreichen in etwa die selbe Größe wie Rotaugen. Nämlich 40cm-(50cm) : . Meist bleiben sie zwar wegen Verbuttung kleiner, doch das ist dann ein Zeichen von nicht passender Teichgröße:crazy: 

MfG Frank


----------



## Plätscher (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hallo,

habe bisher in diesem Forum nur gelesen. Gefällt mir Super.
Nun zum Thema, für einen kleineren Naturteich kann ich die __ Goldelritze empfehelen. Hatte selbst über 20Jahre einen stabilen Bestand in meinem Teich. 
Die Goldelritze ist eine Zuchtform der nordamerikanischen Fettkopfelritze, Pimephales promelas. Sie wird nicht größer wie 5-7 cm. Die Weibchen laichen ab u.a. unter Seerosenblätter und die Männchen verteidigen das Nest. 
Sehr interessant zu beobachten.
Da die Fische nur ein paar Jahre alt werden, besteht auch keine Gefahr einer Überpopulation. 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Bärbel (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hallo Sascha!
aus leidvoller Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen: KEINEN Stichling- die vermehren sich ohne Ende und fressen die ganzen Kleinlebewesen. Ich hab sie endlich - __ Hecht sei dank - draußen!


----------



## Franky (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hallo Sascha, in einem solchen recht kleinen Teich würde ich überhaupt keine Fische einsetzen. Wenn du ihn ohne Filter als Naturteich "fahren" willst, könnte das Probleme geben. Fische sind im Vergleich zu Insekten und Lurchen eher hohe Stoffwechsler (zumal Lurche ja irgenwann eh' abhauen) und bringen dir recht viele Abbaustoffe in den Teich. Auch fressen Fische ne ganze Menge - je nachdem - Insekten oder Pflanzen. Zufüttern wäre auch ein Problem wg. der, wie bereits genannt, Wasserqualität. 
Mein Teich ist ähnlich klein und ich habe mich Anfangs an vielen Stellen "schlau" gemacht ob Fische oder nicht. Alle Fachleute meinten, ich soll keine einsetzen, Libellenlarfen, __ Molche etc. siedeln sich von allein an und sind fast noch interessanter zu beobachten. So habe ich es gehalten und bin wirklich ziemlich zufrieden mit der Besiedelung....
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Olli.P (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hi,



			
				Steingarnele schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> sorry aber dein Fachwissen sollte mal beim berechnen der Teichfläche, und dem Volumen beginnen!
> Erst mal an die eigene __ Nase fassen, 100m² = 2500 Liter




Da wäre doch eine von 2,5cm drinnen oder??  

Das möcht ich gerne mal im Bilde sehen........


----------



## abyss (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hallo ich wiedermal,

na hier ist ja einiges los. 
Gut, also ich möchte keine Rotfedern, __ Stichlinge, __ Sonnenbarsche mehr einsetzen, da ich die Idee mit den Goldelritzen gar nicht so schlecht finde. Ein paar Bitterlinge noch dazu und ich denke das paßt ganz gut...oder gibt es Gegenmeinungen?

vielen Dank an alle die sich hier beteiligt haben...

viele Grüße Sascha


----------



## Conny (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hallo Sascha,

in unserer ersten Teicheuphorie haben wir zu unseren 3 Shubunkis und 2 Schleierschwänzen 2 Goldelritzen gekauft. Es war ein Pärchen! Von nun an gab es für keinen Fisch im Teich mehr Ruhe. Das Goldelritzen-Männchen war nur noch in höchster Alarmbereitschaft und düste durch den Teich. Es hat die wesentlich größeren Fische angegriffen. Wir haben sie herausgefischt (Streß für alle!!) und verschenkt.


----------



## jochen (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hi Conny,

Elritzen sind Schwarmfische, und diese sollte man wie alle anderen Schwarmfische immer im Schwarm halten.

Ich denke mal wenn du nur ein Pärchen davon im Gartenteich hältst, kann das Männchen seine angebohrenen Aggresionen gegenüber anderen Männchen wie es in einen Schwarm ist, nicht ausleben.
Es wurden andere Gegner gesucht.
Ich denke daran könnte es wohl gelegen haben, das deine Erlitze zum Rambo wurde.

Aber wie schon geschrieben, alles nur Vermutung.


----------



## Conny (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hallo Jochen,

das klingt plausibel. Wir haben am Anfang immer nur in diesem Gartencenter gefragt und natürlich die Antwort bekommen, die wir hören wollten und bei der wir viel Geld dagelassen haben. Ohne Rücksicht auf die Tiere. Ich kann das alles nicht mehr hören, was den Laien alles aufgeschwatzt wird.  
Ich wollte letztens nur ein Tröpfchen-Set kaufen und wäre mit einem Arm voll magischer Substanzen, die alle Teichprobleme lösen rausgekommen!
Um bei den Fischen zu bleiben. Bei uns bilden nun KOI, Shubunki, Goldi und __ Schleierschwanz einen friedlichen Schwarm.


----------



## m.jester (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben seid zwei Jahren __ Moderlieschen und Goldelritzen im Teich. Gekauft haben wir jeweils zehn Stück. Ich kann beide Arten nur empfehlen, wobei sich die Moderlieschen stark vermehren. Wir füttern nur sehr selten etwas Flockenfutter (vom Aquarium) und so hält sich die Vermehrung in Grenzen.
Besonders die Goldelritzen lassen sich durch ihre hellorange Färbung gut beobachten und kommen bei der Futtersuche bis ins ganz flache Wasser.
Beide Arten halten sich an Kleinstlebewesen, so das es trotzdem reichlich __ Libellen-und andere Larven gibt.
Wir haben nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
Schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Lucy (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Michael,

was macht ihr mit dem Fischüberschuß?


----------



## Plätscher (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hallo Sascha,
das habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, es sind Schwarmfische, unbedingt mindestens 7-10 Fische einsetzen. 
Die Männchen bilden kleine Reviere die sie gegen Männchen der eingenen Art verteidigen. Sobald Eigelege da sind werden sie auch gegen andere größere Fische geschützt. Mit Goldfischen und Kois würde ich sie nicht vergesellschaften, da das wohl über kurz oder lang das Ende der Elritzen wäre. 
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Lorenz (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hallo!
Rotfedern und Rotaugen nehmen sich was die Größe angeht nichts!


----------



## abyss (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hi Leute,

ich wollte Euch mal wieder über den Aktuellen Stand berichten und der währe,...
 
...5 Goldelritzen
sind im Teich eingezogen. Leider waren es die letzten 5 so werde ich mal sehen woher ich noch 5 bekommen kann.

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Carsten LE (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hallo Sascha,

na das ist doch was. Viel Freude mit den neuen Bewohnern. 
Wir hatten zuerst gefüttert und haben das ganz wieder gelassen.   Die Wasserqualität wird davon nicht besser. 
Beobachte mal das Wasser. Vielleicht brauchst trotz naturnah einen Filter. Unser Filter ist ca. 2 - 3 Jahre alt und seitdem haben wir glockenklares Wasser. Vorher habe ich es nicht glauben wollen, Filter ist (bei Fisch) doch nötig.


----------



## abyss (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hi,

so mein Fischbestand ist jetzt so wie gewünscht, 10 Goldelritzen und 4 Bitterlinge. Jetzt werde ich sehn wie sich das ganze übers Jahr hin entwickelt.

@CarstenLE Ich habe auch nicht vor zu Füttern, ich hoffe mal die bekommen genug. Ob ich auf Dauer ohne Filter hinkomme weiß ich auch nocht nicht genau, aber ich hoffe das es auch ohne funktioniert. Das Wasser ist zur Zeit auch ohne Filter sehr klar...

  
  

viele Grüße Sascha


----------



## jochen (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hallo Sascha,

ich würde dir raten deinen Bitterlingstrupp auf 7-8 Fische zu erweitern,

Bitterlinge sind zwar keine Schwarmfische ihr Verhalten und Aktivität ändert sich jedoch zusehend zum positiven je mehr man davon im Teich hat.

Die drei bis vier Bitterlinge mehr in deinen Teich werden meiner Meinung nach, bei deiner Teichgröße, deine Wasserqualität nicht benachteiligen.  (sind ja keine Kois, Goldis etc.)


----------



## abyss (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hallo Jochen,

also ich hätte nichts dagegen noch ein paar Bitterlinge einzusetzen. Ich hatte übrigens auch schon einen Verlust, eine Gelbrandkäferlarve hat ein ca. 3cm langes Mänchen in der Mangel. Es hat es leider nicht überlebt...

Also noch etwas aufstocken, seh ich das richtig?

Grüße Sascha


----------



## jochen (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische für kleinen Naturteich*

Hi Sascha,

wie schon geschrieben, ich würde es machen, habe es auch selbst gemacht... 

bei uns im Teich hatten wir erst drei Bitterlinge, die eher ein zurückgezogenes dasein führten, seitdem wir die Anzahl erhöht haben sind sie im ganzen Teich zu finden, und immer _auf Achse_.


----------

